# Remington 8mm



## turbotype87 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello, I am new to the website and have a question to all members, Does anyone know where i can buy a Remington bolt action 8mm magnum rifle? I know they are hard to find. Any help will be appreciated, I live in Ct. I've been to six gun stores and no one has one. thanks


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I can't help with your question, and have never owned an 8mm Mag, but have shot one from a bench. Without doubt it was the most intense recoil I have ever felt. Considerable more than the 300 WM and 338 WM. Unless you are recoil insensitive to the max, I would suggest you look for another cartridge.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

gunbroker.com has one in left hand. I did not look for a right handed one.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Personally if I wanted a 340 cal mag I would just go with a 338 Win Mag (which I have) or maybe a 338 Remington Ultra Mag. I had both 7MM RUM and 300 RUM so I can advise that the RUM family are not for the faint of heart or pocketbook.

I would imagine if you're heart was set on an 8MM Rem Mag, your dealer can special order one. Other than that, try Gunbroker or Guns America...


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Can't tell you where to find one. I can tell you however I know what you are talking about. I picked one up a few years back. It wasn't on the gun rack long and a lot of lookers were disappointed when I jumped on it and bought it.

I still get offers yearly to buy it from me.

I LOVE that rifle. Not sure about the felt recoil comment. It's not any worse than my 338 Win Mag or my buddies 300 Ultra Mag. It's dumped moose in B.C., Red Stag in N.Z. as well as deer all over this country.

I've got it in a Remington model 700 classic. Personally, I would recommend a 338 Win Mag if you are a reloader. Many more options in bullet weight and loadings. Purchasing shells for the 8MM Mag is NOT cheap either. However I still wouldn't get rid of my 8MM Mag.


----------

